# Corsair Force 3 120GB als Systemplatte Probleme



## MIsterCutely (28. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich hab mir nen neuen PC zusammengestellt und dabei auch gleich eine Force 3 120GB SSD besorgt.
Nach dem zusammenbau bin ich nun dabei Betriebssystem und Software zu installieren. Dabei traten bisher viele Fehler auf und von der Leistung der SSD bin ich auch nicht überzeugt. Irgendetwas muss ich also falsch machen.
Win 7 Prof 64Bit hab ich installiert. Zuvor hatte ich die SSD formatiert, diese dann aber wieder über das Win-Setup gelöscht da nur 100GB erkannt wurden und die unformatierte Größe bei 114 GB lag. Win brauchte dann ca. 4h bis die Installation beendet wurde und ich mich anmelden konnte. Da dachte ich mir schon das die Installation auf meiner SATA Platte nicht so lang gedauert hat. Nun bin ich dabei Treiber zu installieren. Einige installationen hängen und reagieren nicht, ein paar laufen aber sehr langsam. Selbst Win ist nicht sehr stabil und der Explorer hängt sich auch ab und an auf.
Kann mir jemand helfen was ich machen muss um die SSD richtig einzurichten? Oder liegt es vielleicht an der SSD? 

Grüße
MC


----------



## dj*viper (28. August 2011)

hast du im bios AHCI aktiviert?


----------



## MIsterCutely (28. August 2011)

Ja ist aktiviert.


----------



## dj*viper (28. August 2011)

ok. hast du es am richtigen controller gestöpselt?
wie hast du formatiert? schnellformatierung oder komplette formatierung(langsam)?

wie ist der rest deines systems?


----------



## MIsterCutely (28. August 2011)

Mainboard: ASUS M4A87TD/USB3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 840 4x 3,2
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB Corsair CL9 Vengeance PC3-12800
Grafikkarte: XFX HD 6850 1024mb
Festplatten: 
1. SSD Corsair Force3 120GB
alles neu gekauft.

Auf dem Board gibt es 6 SATA Steckplätze. Der Erste für die SSD, der zweite und dritte für noch 2 SATA Platten und der vierte für das CD/DVD/BD Laufwerk. Wobei das unter Win zwar erkannt wird aber irgendwie auch spinnt.

Initialisiert hab ich die SSD über Acronis Disc Direktor 11, und wollte da dann mein altes System kopieren. Jedoch waren da Defekte drauf und das Kopieren ging schief. Danach hab ich die SSD über Win formatiert (schnell). Dann hab ich versucht Win zu installieren und bei der Installation gemerkt das die formatierte SSD nicht die gesamte Größe aufweist und hab im Setup die Formatierung gelöscht und gesagt installiere Win auf den unpartitionierten Bereich.


----------



## dj*viper (28. August 2011)

das alte system zu kopieren ist eh sehr schlecht. 
so wie du win installiert hast, dürften keine probleme kommen und keine 4 std. dauern 
am besten, es schreibt hier jemand, der auch nen AMD board hat. 
kann zu deinem board und dem controller nix sagen...


----------



## david430 (28. August 2011)

vielleicht mal ein bios update versuchen, wenn das ein neues board ist....


----------



## MIsterCutely (28. August 2011)

Nachtrag:
- Biosupdate gemacht.
- SSD gelöscht und Win 7 neu installiert. Gemessen hab ich dafür etwas mehr als 1,5h. Wobei ich da der Meinung bin das eine normale Platte genau so lang braucht.
- Versucht Treiber zu installieren. Teilweise sind die Installationsroutinen abgestürzt.
- Neustart. Wobei dies nun auch schon 15min dauert.
...


----------



## david430 (28. August 2011)

oha das ist echt deftig,... also ich installiere windows immer in weniger als 30 minuten und das auf eine festplatte. da stimmt etwas nicht. die neueste firmware auf der ssd ist drauf?


----------



## MIsterCutely (28. August 2011)

Nachtrag2:
Nach dem die Installation nun so lange dauert hab ich nun eine leere SATA dran gehängt um zu sehen wie lange es da dauert,
Selbes System dauert nun schon mehr als 2h!!!
Das was so lange dauert ist am Ende der Installation die Vorbereitung zum ersten Start und der Videotest. Die Win Installation, also das Kopieren der Daten usw. dauert um die 45min.
Es liegt dann wohl nicht an der SSD? Oder liegt es am Controller? Da die Hardware neu ist sollte es doch flutschen!?
Ich glaub ich bin Ratlos!


----------



## david430 (28. August 2011)

ich habe mir das manual mal runtergeladen. die southbridge unterstützt ohne zwischenchip sata 6. also dürfte es eigentlich zu keinerlei komplikationen kommen! mit welchem datenträger wird bei dir windows installiert? mit der dvd oder? ich benutze immer nen usb stick, weil bei der dvd istallation die dvd immer aufhört sich zu drehen und erst nach ner zeit wieder anfängt. bei nem usb stick geht die ganze sache merklich schneller. habe in nem forum gelesen, dass man in den sata 1 steckplatz die ssd reinstecken soll, den sata 2 steckplatz freilassen soll und dann in die anderen die nötigen geräte anschließen soll...


----------



## MIsterCutely (29. August 2011)

Moin,

werd ich heute mal Testen ob es hilft den zweiten Steckplatz frei zu lassen.
Zu der Installation von USB. Kann ich die DVD direkt auf den USB-Stick kopieren oder muss da was beachtet werden?
Zum Glück hab ich ja noch n Laptop mit dem ich online komm, da kann ich nun alles mal Testen bis es 100%ig läuft.

Übrigend hat die Installation gestern mit normaler Festplatte mehr als 3h gedauert! Somit hat die SSD doch ein wenig mehr Geschwindigkeit. Aber trotzdem stimmt ja etwas nicht!! 

Grüße
MC


----------



## david430 (29. August 2011)

ja, das ist ne wichtige info. dann scheint es nicht an der ssd liegen, sondern an einem anderen gerät. war bei der festplatteninstallation auch die längste zeit bei der videoleistung?


----------



## MIsterCutely (29. August 2011)

Hi,

Ja bei der normalen Festplatte war es auch der Videocheck bzw. die Vorbereitung zum ersten Start.
Ich weiss nicht ob es nur die "Vorbereitung zum ersten Start" und den Videocheck gibt. Oder ob da noch andere Dinge angezeigt werden. So lange sitze ich nicht vor dem sch.. .


----------



## david430 (29. August 2011)

en bluescreen hattest du nicht zufällig? die könnte man auslesen und dann vielleicht dadurch auf die lösung kommen...


----------



## MIsterCutely (29. August 2011)

ich hatte kurz einen, aber der Neustart ist da Blitz schnell. Sonst eigentlich nicht.


----------



## david430 (29. August 2011)

es gibt ein programm. bluescreenviewer. das könntest mal probieren...


----------



## MIsterCutely (29. August 2011)

Update:

Habe eben die Kabel so angeordnet.
1 SSD
2 Leer
3 Festplatte
4 Festplatte
5 CD/DVD/BD

Und nun ratet mal? Im ersten Versuch rattert das Teil wie Schmitz Katze!
Catalyst Grafik Treiber installation 30 sec.
Runter fahren 7 sec.
Hoch fahren 30 sec.
Nun weiss ich nicht ob das die Lösung war. Also morgen noch mal platt machen und sehen wie die installation von CD läuft.
Auf alle fälle schon mal danke für die Unterstützung!!!!


----------



## dj*viper (29. August 2011)

was hast du denn nun genau geändert? 
nur die sata-anschlüsse? 
wie war es vorher?


----------



## MIsterCutely (29. August 2011)

Geändert wurde wirklich nur dass der Port 2 nun frei ist! Sonst ist alles wie gehabt.
Darum will ich morgen auch sehen ob es wirklich die Lösung war und noch einmal eine Neuinstallation starten!


----------



## dj*viper (29. August 2011)

das ist aber seltsam 
und im bios auch nix weiter eingestellt?


----------



## MIsterCutely (29. August 2011)

Im Vergleich zu gestern, nein!
Ich kam auch erst Heim und dachte, da ich nicht viel Zeit heute darauf verwenden kann, schau ich mal was passiert wenn ich die Kabel verändere. Und da lief es besser! Wie gesagt ich hoffe dass es das war, aber da ich vorsichtig bin will ich es morgen genau wissen!


----------



## dj*viper (29. August 2011)

ok, hoffentlich. gib uns bescheid


----------



## david430 (30. August 2011)

ja den tip habe ich aus nem anderen forum. schön, dass er anscheinend geklappt hat.^^ dann wünsche ich, dass die geschwindigkeit so bleibt und viel spaß im ssd-geschäft.


----------



## MIsterCutely (30. August 2011)

Update:
Also ich hab gerade Win erneut auf der SSD installiert. Die Daten waren  binnen 20 Minuten kopiert und installiert. ABER der Videotest brauchte  trotzdem 1,5h!
Nun muss ich mal sehen wie die Treiber sich beim installieren verhalten und ob man die Geschwindigkeit der SSD nun merkt.
Zumindest das Herunterfahren über das versehentliche drücken des Powerknopfes ging flott. Genau so wie das darauf folgende Hochfahren!


----------



## MIsterCutely (6. September 2011)

Mahlzeit!
Nach nun ein paar Tagen krankheit und ein paar Tests mit der SSD muss ich sagen das Teil ROCKT!!!
Guter Speed und keine Probleme mehr!! 
Danke für die Hilfe!!! 

Ich frag mich nur noch wie das sein kann das man einen Steckplatz frei lassen muss. Das bedeutet ja dann das ich "nur" 5 von den 6 Steckplätzen nutzen kann. Die Frage ist dann auch was passiert wenn ne zweite SSD kommt? Aber dieser Frage geh ich nun nicht nach. Ich genieße erst mal die Power des neuen Systems!!!

Grüße
MC


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

SSD am zeiten Port sollte nicht das Thema sein solange baugleich! Das Problem hat man zunehmend meist wenn es eine HDD oder ein opt. LW ist - ist ein Chipset Problem!


----------

